# Bird eater



## solar 17 (Jan 23, 2010)

I RECEIVED THIS PIC IN AN E-MAIL AND THOUGHT IT WAS GREAT...solar 17


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 23, 2010)

http://thepirata.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/bird_eating_spider01.jpg

check this one out


----------



## Snakelove (Jan 23, 2010)

I thought it was only their name coz of the size, i didnt know that they actually eat birds? =S


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jan 23, 2010)

I believe it's a Golden Orb Spider & is the bird a Mannikin Finch?
Great pic
This is from Wikipedia


> Golden orb-weavers reach sizes of 1.5 to 2 inches in females, including legspan, with males being usually 2/3 smaller (less than 1 inch). The largest specimen ever recorded was a 2.7 inch female _N. clavipes_ (which is now debated to have been a new yet undocumented subspecies) from Queensland, that was able to catch and feed on a small-sized finch.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_silk_orb-weaver


----------



## nathanlew (Jan 23, 2010)

yep thats what it is mate


----------



## gecko-mad (Jan 23, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> I thought it was only their name coz of the size, i didnt know that they actually eat birds? =S



Haha Snakelove, Thats not a Bird eater, Australian Tarantulas are Bird eating spiders, just different name.


----------

